
In-process Chaos Monkey - jpochtar
https://medium.com/@jaredpochtar/is-anyone-doing-in-process-chaos-monkey-38fd898540e6#.nqgvqkp5h
======
troydavis
The post title is "Is anyone doing in-process Chaos Monkey?"

Could you change the HN title to match? "In-process Chaos Monkey" without the
prefix is misleading.

